# PT 141 (Bremelanotide) - Anyone Use?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Curious if anyone has used PT 141? It is a peptide created to treat low sexual desire in women, and can also assist men suffering from ED (where Cialis or Viagra doesn't work). More details at the bottom:

I grabbed some a few weeks ago from a Peptide site to try out with the wife (subq injection). First time we tried, my W actually got her period in between when she took the shot and finally came to bed after getting the kids to sleep lol. Unfortunately I had already taken my shot, so I spent much of the night with a ton of erections lol (probably could've drilled though cement like nothing  ).

We gave it a shot again last night (since activity was already planned since yesterday was National Orgasm Day lol):

- Took 2mg approx 1 1/2 hours before activity
- Both my W and I experienced flushing at first and some nausea (which went away)
- My W was ready to rock and roll when she came to bed (hard to say how much of this was due to PT 141 and how much was general anticipation as we had been talking about National O Day all day  )
- Top notch erections the entire time during activity without any let up (approx 45 minutes to an hour)
- Overall great session for both

As far as timing (when it kicks in), from what I have read it seems it can vary from minutes to hours depending on the person and the dosage. What I found is that the effects lasted for quite some time. Throughout the night I continued to have on and off erections and I would say even as of now (16 hours post injection) a happy thought leaves me adjusting myself in my chair lol.

As far as my W, I came home from the gym in the morning to shower for work, and she tells me "I am uncomfortably horny, is this what it is like walking around like a guy every day?" haha. Unfortunately at that point the kids were up so no relief possibility. 

The promise here is the fact that PT 141 actually works for women. From other reviews I read online, it appears that every woman who tried responded to (the feedback seems to be you go from not feeling anything to all of a sudden a need to hump something).

This would be interesting to try in relationships where there is a drive mismatch to give some insight to the lower drive person (of course with their consent).

I think I have enough left for 3 or 4 more encounters, so I will mess around with the dosage and timing. I could definitely see this as something to use periodically (time without kids, etc...). 

They initially tried this as a nasal spray but had to scrap since it caused blood pressure issues, so for now it appears only a subq injection is the option. 




> What is PT 141?
> PT 141 is a melanocortin based peptide that can address the problem of sexual dysfunction, for both men who have erectile dysfunction or impotence and women with sexual arousal disorder. It can be an alternative to Viagra or Cialis. However, it has also been known to have the happy side effects of boosted energy and a natural tan.
> 
> It is a peptide developed from the Melanotan II peptide, which was originally tested as a sunless tanning agent, but it also seemed to cause sexual arousal and spontaneous erections in 9 out of the 10 original male volunteer test subjects. Melanotan II was produced to stimulate melanogenesis, the process that is responsible for skin pigmentation. Melanotan II was also known to suppress appetites and enhance libido, in addition to promoting skin tanning. In phase 2B of its clinical trial it was tested on premenopausal women and it was shown to help with sexual arousal disorder.
> ...


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Approved for use in June 2019, probably not a lot of experiences out there yet...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

anonmd said:


> Approved for use in June 2019, probably not a lot of experiences out there yet...


True, although it has been available unofficially for a bit longer.


----------



## StevenH (Aug 1, 2019)

An additional factor on how fast it works depends on whether you've recently eaten, I think. Typically, use it on an empty stomach for faster efficacy.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

StevenH said:


> An additional factor on how fast it works depends on whether you've recently eaten, I think. Typically, use it on an empty stomach for faster efficacy.


I was reading a review from one couple. They said they took their dosage and then went out to dinner assuming it would take hours to kick in (so would have taken on empty stomach). Midway through dinner the Wife said it just suddenly hit her. She looked at her H and it hit him too b/c he didn't want to get out of his chair (since it would be obvious he was "happy" lol). 

I could see it being a lot of fun doing this, taking dosage and then going out for a bit, help build up the anticipation.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> StevenH said:
> 
> 
> > An additional factor on how fast it works depends on whether you've recently eaten, I think. Typically, use it on an empty stomach for faster efficacy.
> ...


This happened to a couple I know. A little while after taking it the wife was reaching up to a high shelf and her skirt rode up her ass. Her husband couldn’t help himself and neither could she and they had sex right there. 
Their not welcome in Walmart any more!


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

The requirement to inject and the 40% observed incidence of concurrent nausea (PDF) sound like pretty major downsides. 

Still, it could be a big boon for couples working in good faith to resolve a desire mismatch. However, anyone with low libido and a long history of rationalizing it via externalities or at the expense of the HL partner & the relationship may not welcome a treatment that short-circuits their excuses and lessens their perception of control.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Phil Anders said:


> The requirement to inject and the 40% observed incidence of concurrent nausea (PDF) sound like pretty major downsides.
> 
> Still, it could be a big boon for couples working in good faith to resolve a desire mismatch. However, anyone with low libido and a long history of rationalizing it via externalities or at the expense of the HL partner & the relationship may not welcome a treatment that short-circuits their excuses and lessens their perception of control.


As far as major downsides, I guess it depends on each person. In terms of Nausea, only 13% reported needing intervention. For example, my W and I both experienced Nausea, but it was minor and went away rather quick. Also, the pdf states that any nausea could be alleviated with a second dosage. Obviously any significant nausea is enough to stop using, but I would say that increased sexual performance and satisfaction could easily offset minor nausea.

The injection thing, I can say is a breeze, but I understand why others may see this as a negative. It is nothing more than a painless subq injection into your abdomen. I believe most peptides get destroyed in the gut when administered orally (one of the outliers being BPC), so I don't know if a non injectable form is possible down the road.

I would definitely not recommend this for anyone who is not already in a healthy relationship (but you could say that about a lot of things). The two benefits I can see on my side. 1) Between work and family life, taking this on a given day you are pretty much guaranteeing that you will make time for sex with your SO. 2) Have some fun / build up some anticipation.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> As far as major downsides, I guess it depends on each person. In terms of Nausea, only 13% reported needing intervention. For example, my W and I both experienced Nausea, but it was minor and went away rather quick. Also, the pdf states that any nausea could be alleviated with a second dosage. Obviously any significant nausea is enough to stop using, but I would say that increased sexual performance and satisfaction could easily offset minor nausea.
> 
> The injection thing, I can say is a breeze, but I understand why others may see this as a negative. It is nothing more than a painless subq injection into your abdomen. I believe most peptides get destroyed in the gut when administered orally (one of the outliers being BPC), so I don't know if a non injectable form is possible down the road.
> 
> I would definitely not recommend this for anyone who is not already in a healthy relationship (but you could say that about a lot of things). The two benefits I can see on my side. 1) Between work and family life, taking this on a given day you are pretty much guaranteeing that you will make time for sex with your SO. 2) Have some fun / build up some anticipation.


As far as women go, is there any age restriction, or is peri/menopause a factor?

Edit: Or interactions with other medications?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OnTheFly said:


> As far as women go, is there any age restriction, or is peri/menopause a factor?
> 
> Edit: Or interactions with other medications?


If you look at this link which Phil provided, it lists out a lot of this:

https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/drugsatfda_docs/label/2019/210557s000lbl.pdf


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Phil Anders said:


> The requirement to inject and the 40% observed incidence of concurrent nausea (PDF) sound like pretty major downsides.
> 
> Still, it could be a big boon for *couples working in good faith to resolve a desire mismatch*. However, anyone with low libido and a long history of rationalizing it via externalities or at the expense of the HL partner & the relationship may not welcome a treatment that short-circuits their excuses and lessens their perception of control.


Said no LD to a HD....ever.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow. I learn something every day!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> This happened to a couple I know. A little while after taking it the wife was reaching up to a high shelf and her skirt rode up her ass. Her husband couldn’t help himself and neither could she and they had sex right there.
> Their not welcome in Walmart any more!


Is it on YouTube? haha


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OK, test #3, very hit or miss results. W and I took 1.75mg around 7pm (right after eating dinner). I went for a long walk right after so I can't say whether or not I experienced any flushing like the previous times since I was already hot walking, but man did I have a ton of energy. Fortunately no spontaneous boners during my walk which is a good thing! 

We do our usual nightly routine, W comes to bed right before 10pm after getting our daughter to sleep. At that point neither of us have really felt anything, kind of odd, so we went to sleep. We were both a little restless. Around midnight my W wakes up and tells me we need to get busy. I still wasn't feeling anything, but the W telling me we needed to rock n roll was enough to get me going lol. 

The rest of the night neither of us slept well. I wear a fitness tracker that monitors my sleep, and I noticed that both my REM and Deep sleep were crap. So if this is consistent, this is actually a huge negative, It does make sense though, a big dopamine / energy hit would have an impact on sleep quality. I think both of us taking on a full stomach delayed the effects of PT-141 which is in part why we ran into issues with sleep. Oddly enough as well, and I don't know if it was due to full stomach combined with a good amount of exercise right after taking my shot, but I never really got much out of the PT 141 this go round versus the previous time. Additionally, it may be something that after you take, you should hold off for x # of days before using again to ensure you get the full benefit.

I am going to mess around with a couple different dosages and timing to see if I get different / more consistent results. Has a lot of promise if timing/dosage can be hashed out.


----------

